# 1936 Electric C model



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2015)

I like to start a thread on bikes to keep info (Pictures) so we can follow them.
I bought 3 bikes from a friend that sold me the 1st Prewar cruiser; which I bought from him....:roll eyes: Im Hooked. this buy was June,2013
Greg has been doing bikes for a long time. He is pretty good with a rattle-can in the backyard and can get old parts working well again.
I am a electrician so when I saw the badge I asked if he would sell it to me? He said "No, that frame, fork, and wheels came with that badge and you would have to buy together." So we worked a deal and I have been adding cool stuff ever since.








This is how I got it. First year locking truss fork (Straight Back) with Schwinn key! Original paint BC fenders, double drop center rims, (front laced with new spokes), running the "Cycletruck" chainring for easy ridin'


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2015)

*it's getting better....*

I bought some 36 only chrome truss rods and big bars from cyclingday at a cyclone coaster free swap meet. The recovered gray Messinger saddle came on my challenger when I bought it. The fender bomb I found in a box at a garage sale for a dollar. That NOS streamer grips came from onecatahoula here on the Cabe. I also got the bitchin Gothic chrome guard here on the Cabe. My best Torrington 10 pedals came from another buy from 37Schwinn. More pics







The rear rack I bought at veterans Stadium swap from rustjunkie himself and a big glass jewel on it from Loony Mathew and larmo63 team. 
And had the trophy C model tank (that I was told I could never find) for a little while until I sold it to Larock65 for his red C-model. 



Chrome rims were a little too much for it and they didn't run well ...sold them; Thanks Frank. 




Hubcaps are the most recent addition which look cool .…


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 1, 2015)

Very Nice!
I am in the electrical business in Chicago, love your ride!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 1, 2015)

I really like the bike.  Particularly the deco guard.  Work much better than the hockey stick.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I really like the bike.  Particularly the deco guard.  Work much better than the hockey stick.




Thanks! I dig it.
I rode this bike about 40 miles today. I picked it because of the lower gear riding home into the wind for 12 miles.
Great choice again. I love this bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Head Tube & Fork Rake....*

The early C model frame has a rake to it that makes the ride noticeably better in my opinion…






... So I ride it often…


----------



## laid55 (Oct 13, 2015)

Great bike. And cool that You ride it!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Because I Love It*



laid55 said:


> Great bike. And cool that You ride it!




Thanks I really enjoy riding it.
I mounted my veterans flags and rode it on Pearl Harbor day on the hard packed sand at low tide....







Had to go pick up a 5 pound sack of potatoes last week....


----------



## sleepy (Dec 8, 2015)

Really nice bike, that rake is super cool and the big Fat Franks go really well with it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 25, 2016)

Bump up the C model with some new accessories.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2016)

I picked up an original paint black hanging tank that looks good in the hole....








Now that I have a black battery holder I'm gonna have to start sticking electric accessories on it too!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking good! BTW - here is the bike your fenders came from. I sold it in fall of 2012.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2016)

Indeed. Same fenders... and braces.
Greg picked them up at Vets Swap for this bike.
I called Greg up yesterday to wish him well and share the good news. He is doing well.


Autocycleplane said:


> Looking good! BTW - here is the bike your fenders came from. I sold it in fall of 2012.
> 
> View attachment 380254


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Looking good!



Thanks Eric.
Switched to California bars for comfort and Style....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Rider for today; often...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 1, 2017)

Coolness!


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 1, 2017)

Really  cool looking bike here! I want a 36 someday too!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 19, 2017)

What's the width and rise on those Cool bars?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> What's the width and rise on those Cool bars?




They're about this wide



I measured them once and I think they're almost 30 inches wide but I don't remember exactly


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 19, 2017)

Ha!Ha! What would you say the rise is on them? 6"-8"?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Ha!Ha! What would you say the rise is on them? 6"-8"?




I will measure it the next time


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 19, 2017)

From that angle they look closer to 12" maybe.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 19, 2017)

Those are neat bars,I would love to find a set.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> From that angle they look closer to 12" maybe.




They are 9 inches tall and 28 inches wide outside of grips.
I saw a super cool set of bars for $500 on here a while back that came from @Nickinator 's Flying Merkel I think; maybe?



I got thumbs up from Templeton from Tio Flaco's tacos


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I got thumbs up from Templeton from Tio Flaco's tacos




Awesome!!!

Where was the sock puppet?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> They are 9 inches tall and 28 inches wide outside of grips.
> I saw a super cool set of bars for $500 on here a while back that came from @Nickinator 's Flying Merkel I think; maybe?
> 
> 
> ...



Epic pic! Now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> They are 9 inches tall and 28 inches wide outside of grips.
> I saw a super cool set of bars for $500 on here a while back that came from @Nickinator 's Flying Merkel I think; maybe?
> View attachment 412029
> I got thumbs up from Templeton from Tio Flaco's tacos



$500? .........That's all? lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Remember these? http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-long-tiller-bars-crossbars.96859/
Coolest bars sold on the CABE  not the same as mine; but probably the set I referenced...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 22, 2017)

This one could be the cover shot for the 1936 Electric


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Greg picked them up at Vets Swap for this bike.






Autocycleplane said:


> No I sold the 40 BC to Matthew who parted it out. Tripple got the fenders for his Electric, you bought frame and fork from Looney and then you resold it at the Pike.
> 
> Bought the tank hoping to run down that carcass. Oh well, headed to eBay soon




I have bought a bunch of stuff for this; but the fenders were on it when I got it...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Bump my 1936 Electric with a fresh pic and balance to the bars
Shout out to CABErs for accessories @onecatahula @cyclingday @rustjunkie @JAF/CO @higgens


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 30, 2018)

I had some paint work done by @TWBikesnstripes because I love his work and all that Tom brings to our hobby.
"Electric" script on down tube painted by hand, black pinstripes on wheels, Custom head tube lightning bolt darts, and a lil scroll on the top tube for the Hot-Rod style I love.
Thank you Tom; I love it.
1936 Electric C model Schwinn adorned with accessories.


----------



## tripple3 (May 1, 2018)

Long Spring Saddle with Electric stamp.
Custom restoration saddle by @rustjunkie 
Thank you Scott; I love it.
It rides better than ever; like a Magic Carpet.


 

 

 
Let us see the vid. you took of this stamp please. @rustjunkie


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 4, 2018)

I wouldn’t have my saddles done by anyone else.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 4, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> I wouldn’t have my saddles done by any one else.


----------



## Puruconm (May 26, 2018)

nice model C bike


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2018)

Puruconm said:


> nice model C bike



Thanks! I Love it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

One of my favorite cusom bikes on The Cabe!Looks like a comfy all day rider. Very well done!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> One of my favorite cusom bikes on The Cabe!Looks like a comfy all day rider. Very well done!



Thank you.
With the awesome Saddle; big wide bars, supported,and the rake/head tube angle, the upright ride is wonderful.
I had not had this one out in a bit, so it was chosen again today; Tank Bike Thursday.
I remember getting this bike in June, 2013 Right after I met Marty @cyclingday about his 1939 Twinflex.
I remember not wanting to take it to the 1st Sunday ride in Long Beach, because of the Schwinn Folkz (my own term) would tell me things, "obviously not right for the bike".
I'm not really much into tank bikes; they cost too much; but this bike didn't have a tank when I got it.
I love this bike.
Have I mentioned I'm a electrician, by trade; more of a rider by heart though.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> What's the width and rise on those Cool bars?



Since I added the Knuckle Guards, tip-to-tip is perfect at 33.3 Inches!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 8, 2019)

Sweeet.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes, Sir. The bike being related to your trade adds a little extra coolness to an already great bike you've built. It's also fantastic that you ride the snot out of your bikes!!  We should all be so fortunate.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 9, 2019)

Agreed one of my all-time favorite custom pre-war bikes as well. Paint scheme and execution is brilliant and it's a darn nice bike to begin with. 

Props @tripple3 for having the vision!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> We should all be so fortunate.



This was on my mind this afternoon while I pedaled away to the beach again.
I choose to go for a ride instead of a long list of things, that are important to most people; things I know I should do, but they can wait.
This is why I feel like I'm getting away with something. I AM!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> This was on my mind this afternoon while I pedaled away to the beach again.
> I choose to go for a ride instead of a long list of things, that are important to most people; things I know I should do, but they can wait.
> This is why I feel like I'm getting away with something. I AM!
> View attachment 1044088





I find the same joy!! Have been for years. A little extra fun in top of the fun of adventures on a bike. But now I don't get grounded for riding my bike instead of cleaning the bathroom. Which is cool.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 25, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I had some paint work done by @TWBikesnstripes because I love his work and all that Tom brings to our hobby.
> "Electric" script on down tube painted by hand, black pinstripes on wheels, Custom head tube lightning bolt darts, and a lil scroll on the top tube for the Hot-Rod style I love.
> Thank you Tom; I love it.
> 1936 Electric C model Schwinn adorned with accessories.
> View attachment 745706View attachment 745707View attachment 745708



Wow Mark the paint work really set this bike off. I like the raked out headtube. Lots of extras i never noticed. Pretty cool that it gets ridden so much too.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 17, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> This was on my mind this afternoon while I pedaled away to the beach again.
> I choose to go for a ride instead of a long list of things, that are important to most people; things I know I should do, but they can wait.
> This is why I feel like I'm getting away with something. I AM!
> View attachment 1044088



Hi Mark, We talked and


tripple3 said:


> Rider for today; often...
> View attachment 403526 View attachment 403527
> View attachment 403528 View attachment 403529



Hi Mark, met you at @cyclonecoaster.com meet earlier this month, it was great talking to you... I really like this thread and everything about how your C Model has evolved. How you re-created the above photo is really cool. I can't wait to get my '39 C Model on the road - I have had it for 39 years! (most of it). It looks like mine has the same rake but can't be sure. Would like to do a side-by-side comparison some day soon. Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> One of my favorite cusom bikes on The Cabe!Looks like a comfy all day rider. Very well done!





OldSkipTooth said:


> Sweeet.





Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The bike being related to your trade adds a little extra coolness to an already great bike you've built. It's also fantastic that you ride the snot out of your bikes!!  We should all be so fortunate.





Krakatoa said:


> Agreed one of my all-time favorite custom pre-war bikes as well. Paint scheme and execution is brilliant and it's a darn nice bike to begin with.





Balloonoob said:


> Wow Mark the paint work really set this bike off. I like the raked out headtube. Lots of extras i never noticed. Pretty cool that it gets ridden so much too.





OC_Rolling_Art said:


> I really like this thread and everything about how your C Model has evolved. How you re-created the above photo is really cool.



Thank you all!
It started off with all the "Experts" telling me what the bike needs to be "Correct"; instead it was ordained with all the coolest parts and accessories I found.
Recently we received this Pacific Power & Light topper for my birthday.
thanks again Marty. @cyclingday 






I rode it to do "Essential Electric" work in Orange for Cal-Trans the following day.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 11, 2021)

Just awesome!!!!!


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m another that just love your bikes this one needs a canvas lineman’s bucket hanging from it just a thought keep up the good work


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2021)

Riding again; better than ever with fresh laced NOS spokes/nipples.








Made lock-nuts by cutting a nut in half with a portable bandsaw.
Very handy Electricians tool.


----------



## ian (Mar 10, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Riding again; better than ever with fresh laced NOS spokes/nipples.
> View attachment 1370759
> 
> View attachment 1370760
> ...



Hope you used a vise to cut those nuts in half. I still have that lineman's bucket if you want it


----------



## all riders (Mar 13, 2021)

Anything that has "Reddy Kilowatt" on it, is instantly cool. (for you youngsters, that the guy on the topper)


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 13, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Riding again; better than ever with fresh laced NOS spokes/nipples.
> View attachment 1370759
> 
> View attachment 1370760
> ...



Nice...!! Job...  


I believe I have @ few por aqui por alla.
  N.  O.  .S




NOS....



Poquito  @   Poquito.!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2021)

ian said:


> Hope you used a vise to cut those nuts in half. I still have that lineman's bucket if you want it



Yes, i did, use a vice;
the same vice i used when a kid, in the garage, in HB.
Brought it home when we moved Mom up to Idaho, on her 82nd birthday, 2020
Yes, thank you very much for that HIGHLINE equipment tool bag.
It's funny to me, an apprentice buddy of mine, came over Friday to ride;
asked, "Do you have something to put my wallet and keys in?"
YeahIdo.



Thanks again, "Sparky" Mark


----------



## ian (Mar 22, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Yes, i did, use a vice;
> the same vice i used when a kid, in the garage, in HB.
> Brought it home when we moved Mom up to Idaho, on her 82nd birthday, 2020
> Yes, thank you very much for that HIGHLINE equipment tool bag.
> ...



You're welcome! I'm glad that riggers bag finally came into use for someone. I'll bet a celphone or a Hamms pounder would fit too 
Next time you're in the PNW, stop by. I'm 100 miles east of Lewiston on Hwy 12......


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2021)

ian said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad that riggers bag finally came into use for someone. I'll bet a celphone or a Hamms pounder would fit too
> Next time you're in the PNW, stop by. I'm 100 miles east of Lewiston on Hwy 12......



Actually, I'm 100 miles WEST of Lewiston!!


----------



## Sonic_scout (Mar 23, 2021)

ian said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad that riggers bag finally came into use for someone. I'll bet a celphone or a Hamms pounder would fit too
> Next time you're in the PNW, stop by. I'm 100 miles east of Lewiston on Hwy 12......



The LCV is such a beautiful part of land!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2021)

So, this ride is styling Dual Yoder horns now.
Dual-Tone and Goose; practically play a tune or two....🥰









Video does this no justice; gotta be there.
Imagine, 🎼 Waka Waka Waka, Honk Honk Honk!🎼😂


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jun 12, 2021)

Great bike and your thread shows a great example of the 'addiction' discussed on another thread. I enjoyed watching the progress on this build.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2022)

all riders said:


> Anything that has "Reddy Kilowatt" on it, is instantly cool. (for you youngsters, that the guy on the topper)






Pedaltherapy said:


> Great bike and your thread shows a great example of the 'addiction' discussed on another thread. I enjoyed watching the progress on this build.



Bump with upgrade graphics by Tom @TWBikesnstripes 











Thanks again Tom; i Love it!🥰🤩🥳😎🤓


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 1, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Bump with upgrade graphics by Tom @TWBikesnstripes
> View attachment 1672502View attachment 1672503View attachment 1672504View attachment 1672505View attachment 1672506
> Thanks again Tom; i Love it!🥰🤩🥳😎🤓



As always.....


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2022)

WOW!
That looks fantastic!
Now, I’m thinking that a Gerry Lopez card for the spokes, or a pair of collectors edition shoes are in order.


















Oh yeah!
The only other guy that sported the Lightning Bolt with as much flair as you, Mark.
That C model has now reached a level without peer.
Definitely one of the coolest bikes in the hobby!
Nice job, Mark @tripple3 & Tom @TWBikesnstripes !
You guys have definitely taken the Bolt to the next level.
I hear the NFL’s Chargers are practicing here in town.
Maybe a picture with the Bolt Bike is in order?
I love it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 1, 2022)

I was thinking about this bike a couple of weeks ago & wondering why it's been absent from "What Bike Did You Ride Today" thread. One of my favorites on the Cabe just got exponentially better!! 😍 🥰🤩😲


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> WOW!
> That looks fantastic!






cyclingday said:


> That C model has now reached a level without peer.
> Definitely one of the coolest bikes in the hobby!
> Nice job, Mark @tripple3 & Tom @TWBikesnstripes !
> You guys have definitely taken the Bolt to the next level.






Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I was thinking about this bike a couple of weeks ago & wondering why it's been absent from "What Bike Did You Ride Today" thread. One of my favorites on the Cabe just got exponentially better!!



Thanks! 
Much love grows and grows!
I rode it today 52 miles at the beach.
It will always be a Favorite,
for almost a long time now....









My Rider friend Fearless approves.😎



_*What a Ride!!!*_


----------

